# Upgrading from my 5100 - need some input



## SquarePeg (Nov 5, 2015)

Been thinking of upgrading from my 5100 which I bought as a refurb about 2 years ago.  While I love the 5100 for it's lightness and the convenience of the flip out screen, I get frustrated with it lately for a few different reasons, some are equipment limitations but others may just be my lack of skill.    

Not enough focus points has been the biggest issue lately - I feel that I am having to compose my shots to fit the focus points then crop later.  I don't like to use the focus/recompose method as I always seem to end up with missed focus when I do that.  I mostly shoot landscapes and vacation type pics but I've lately been taking some action photos now that my daughter is cheerleading and I haven't had a lot of success with nailing focus on those (this  is likely my lack of skill so not sure an upgrade on the body will help with this but it sure won't hurt).  I got some good advice here on my settings for that and my shots improved but they are still not what I would consider great.  I would like a few more MPs for cropping purposes and when printing and a bigger LCD screen would be great for me as my eyesight without my reading glasses is not great but I don't like to wear the glasses when shooting because they get in my way.    

Strictly sticking to DX and most likely buying a refurb.  Here are my current options (all refurbs are from Cameta and come with a 1 year warranty and all are in a comfortable price range for me).  These seem to all be a big jump in technology from the 5100: 

5300 - refurb $469  this was my immediate thought to upgrade to because I could keep the flip out screen and I'm familiar with the controls but, it's already been surpassed by the 5500

5500 - refurb $539  I don't care about touch screen and don't see this as a huge improvement over the 5300 but it's a newer model for only a $70 price difference 

7100 - refurb $579 is a really good value and has many key features that the 5000 series does not.   Maybe not features that I need right now but ones that I will grow into needing I think.

7200 - refurb $950, from reading reviews and previous similar posts, it seems that the improvements from the 7100 to the 7200 are not worth the $370 difference in price but there is an argument for buying the newest available model...  

Leaning toward the 7100 refurb but wanted some input first.  Any good arguments for going with the newer 7200 or 5500?  Are these all similar enough in IQ and focus system that I should reconsider the cheapest option and go with the 5300 and put the extra $ toward a needed long range lens?  Should I wait and see if the 7200 has some price cuts around Black Friday?  Would refurb prices drop accordingly?  

Thanks for your thoughts.  Please no comments about pixel density at the center of the shot.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 5, 2015)

The only "problem" with the d7xxx models is you might miss the flip screen. If that is not an issue for you I can highly recommend the d7100.

I have had the d7100 and now the d7200. The d7200 is slightly better but as you said not worth the price of a good lens better.

The d7xxx gives you 2 cards, better weather seals, better af and faster fps along with high speed sync and the cls lighting system.

If you go d7100 budget for a good card. SanDisk extreme pro 95 mbs is often recommended


----------



## MRnats (Nov 5, 2015)

I went from 5100 to 7100. I keep the 5100 as a backup. The 7100's layout is so convenient that I struggle every time I go back to the 5100 because everything on it is menu based. Changing settings on the fly with the 7 series is a breeze.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 5, 2015)

I would go with the refurb 7100 I think, for the price. Bigger, better viewfinder with a full-fledged pentaprism, which "I" think is really helpful for better seeing what the image is before snapping it.


----------



## shadowlands (Nov 5, 2015)

Move up to the D7000, D7100 type of body, for sure...


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 5, 2015)

jaomul said:


> The only "problem" with the d7xxx models is you might miss the flip screen. If that is not an issue for you I can highly recommend the d7100.
> 
> I have had the d7100 and now the d7200. The d7200 is slightly better but as you said not worth the price of a good lens better.
> 
> ...



I do use the flip screen and would miss it but I was thinking to the times I've used it lately and I could easily have got the shot another way.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 5, 2015)

MRnats said:


> I went from 5100 to 7100. I keep the 5100 as a backup. The 7100's layout is so convenient that I struggle every time I go back to the 5100 because everything on it is menu based. Changing settings on the fly with the 7 series is a breeze.



The trade in/resale value on the 5100 is small enough that I will probably keep it.  I might copy pixmedic and give away my current back up d60 to someone looking for a freebie to get started.


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 5, 2015)

the 7200, it has a newer sensor ,   its got a newer processor,  slightly more megapixels and i do mean slightly, better auto focus system, better images in low light when using higher ISO.

its seems to be the highest rated crop sensor camera out there.   if your gonna upgrade to a higher end camera why not get the slightly better one.   that is how i look at it.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 5, 2015)

dannylightning said:


> the 7200, it has a newer sensor ,   its got a newer processor,  slightly more megapixels and i do mean slightly, better auto focus system, better images in low light when using higher ISO.
> 
> its seems to be the highest rated crop sensor camera out there.   if your gonna upgrade to a higher end camera why not get the slightly better one.   that is how i look at it.



Because none of that necessarily means better photos.  $370 dollars can slightly go towards many other things that could make more of a difference in the photography.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 5, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> dannylightning said:
> 
> 
> > the 7200, it has a newer sensor ,   its got a newer processor,  slightly more megapixels and i do mean slightly, better auto focus system, better images in low light when using higher ISO.
> ...



Yes- a d7100 with a sigma 17-50mm os for exmple(approx 360 dollars) will take far better pictures than a d7200 body only


----------



## jaomul (Nov 5, 2015)

Katie at Fota by jaomul, on Flickr

While not the greatest example this was shot @ iso 3200. Its in dark enough conditins as its 1/200 at f2.8, maybe 1/100 at iso 1600 would be better but it gives an idea of the d7100 capability when the iso is pushed. I'd say it's there or thereabouts the same as the d51oo. Point being all these modern nikon crop cameras wont vary much with image quality, function is what you get for your money, the d7100 delivers in spades


----------



## Solarflare (Nov 6, 2015)

SquarePeg said:


> Not enough focus points has been the biggest issue lately - I feel that I am having to compose my shots to fit the focus points then crop later.


 I have to do that ALL THE FRIGGIN TIME on my D750.

Not because of lack of focus points - but because they are all in the center.

My D5100 is HEAVEN in comparison.


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 6, 2015)

i set the iso on my d7200 up to top out at 10,000 when i use auto iso and i am shooting on a dreary day and i still get usable shots, they usually get a little grain in them but nothing that really bothers me.  

ill post a couple of photos.  the first one is at iso 10,000,  second one at iso 7,200 and there not really that bad as far as grain goes.  

for me how well the camera did with high iso was important since i shoot with a big lens that is usually between f/6.2 and f/8   so after watching some reviews on the 7000, 7100 and 7200 in low light high iso i knew what i wanted.     




great blue heron DSC_2169 by Daniel Caldwell, on Flickr




red-winged black bird DSC_2227 by Daniel Caldwell, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 6, 2015)

Solarflare said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Not enough focus points has been the biggest issue lately - I feel that I am having to compose my shots to fit the focus points then crop later.
> ...



Just goes to show you, it's all relative!


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 6, 2015)

dannylightning said:


> i set the iso on my d7200 up to top out at 10,000 when i use auto iso and i am shooting on a dreary day and i still get usable shots, they usually get a little grain in them but nothing that really bothers me.
> 
> ill post a couple of photos.  the first one is at iso 10,000,  second one at iso 7,200 and there not really that bad as far as grain goes.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your input about the ISO and focus system.  I would love to get the 7200 but I don't think I can justify the $370 difference in price.  However, I'm going to do my best to wait it out until the holiday shopping season really kicks into gear and see if anything happens with the pricing on both the new and refurbs.  If I could get a refurb 7200 for +$200/$250 over the refurb 7100 cost, I would go with that just for the confidence in knowing that I would have the later model/latest tech in my range.  I do have a sort of deadline on making this purchase.  I want to have it at least a before a family trip we're taking mid December.


----------



## Dave442 (Nov 6, 2015)

....





SquarePeg said:


> want to have it at least a before a family trip we're taking mid December.


At least a couple hours should be enough (actually a couple days should be fine)

Can't really give a recommendation. I know you have the D5100, but have you handled the D5500. It has a better grip than the earlier models and that is what I think is the best new feature of the D5xxx line.  However, the D7200 really addresses your needs for shots similar to cheerleading with the improved AF, pentaprism and high ISO that were previously noted. It looks like you already have some decent lenses to use with it and have the D5100 for a backup or where you need two cameras. 

As for glasses, I keep my glasses on when shooting everything except for when I do macro and do manual focus (I have my diopter set for when I am not wearing glasses).


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 6, 2015)

Dave442 said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes meant to type at least a few days!  I haven't handled the 5500, just the 5300 when it first came out.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 9, 2015)

So... was planning to wait to see if there were any Black Friday deals but since I'm buying refurb I wasn't sure if it was going to make much of a difference...  then today I found the 7100 refurb from Cameta via Newegg for *$499* *with free shipping* *and the Cameta 1 year warranty*.  I just couldn't pass that up, especially since I was already 99% sure of buying the same directly from Cameta for $579!  

Happy with my deal and now just have to wait 5-7 b days for delivery.   Thanks all for your input!


----------



## Peeb (Nov 9, 2015)

jaomul said:


> The only "problem" with the d7xxx models is you might miss the flip screen. If that is not an issue for you I can highly recommend the d7100.
> 
> I have had the d7100 and now the d7200. The d7200 is slightly better but as you said not worth the price of a good lens better.
> 
> ...


Don't forget internal focus motor on the 7000 series!


----------



## Dillard (Nov 10, 2015)

SquarePeg said:


> So... was planning to wait to see if there were any Black Friday deals but since I'm buying refurb I wasn't sure if it was going to make much of a difference...  then today I found the 7100 refurb from Cameta via Newegg for *$499* *with free shipping* *and the Cameta 1 year warranty*.  I just couldn't pass that up, especially since I was already 99% sure of buying the same directly from Cameta for $579!
> 
> Happy with my deal and now just have to wait 5-7 b days for delivery.   Thanks all for your input!



Congrats on your purchase! The D7100 is a wonderful camera. While the D7200 may be slightly better in several aspects, I highly doubt you will ever look at an image and regret your decision.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes, good choice> I'd say you'll be very happy, everyone talks about hi iso performance of the d7100, but don't forget that these modern 24mp sensors give superb detail and colour @ low iso. Below is iso 560 which would have been high a few years ago but is not really considered high anymore. In my opinion there is still very good detail and image quality at this setting




Gorch Fock Cobh 14 marc 2014 (4) by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 12, 2015)

It's here already!!!  Yeay!


----------



## Peeb (Nov 12, 2015)

SquarePeg said:


> It's here already!!!  Yeay!









Seriously, if you start a new thread with review of your new camera, cross-link it here, please!


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 13, 2015)

Peeb said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > It's here already!!!  Yeay!
> ...



Here's your pic, lol.  It happened.  



 

Everything working perfectly so far.  Shutter count was 86!  So many buttons.  Took me forever to figure out how to get the focus settings I wanted...  had to read the manual several times before figuring out what I was doing wrong.  Hopefully the learning curve won't be too steep now that I've got that down.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 13, 2015)

you'll be another convert from the slow menu driven d3x00 and d5x00 to the button driven d7x00 and higher bodies and wonder why you didn't make the switch sooner.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 13, 2015)

Ahhhhh, sweet deal!!! What was once a $1200 camera, for under five hundred bucks. Cool beans!


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 15, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I would go with the refurb 7100 I think, for the price. Bigger,* better viewfinder with a full-fledged pentaprism,* which "I" think is really helpful for better seeing what the image is before snapping it.



Can't believe what a big difference this makes for me.  All those over (ahem) 40 take note!!!


----------

